# Movies that made you cry



## JoAnn L. (May 30, 2008)

What are some of the movies that made you cry. With me it was:

Bambi 
Terms fo Endearment
The Greatest Story Ever Told
The Bells Of St. Mary's
Big Fish

And almost all feature films with animals in them, you know something terrible is going to happen. I just don't watch them anymore.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 30, 2008)

Somewhere In Time , Bambi, The Shadowlands, Terms of Endearment. Mostly movies with sad endings or happy endings. 

There are more but can't remember the names of the movies.

Just remembered one ... Where the Red Fern Grows , The Kid (Charlie Chaplin movie) 
I like the silent movies


----------



## larry_stewart (May 30, 2008)

Ive never seen my wife cry more, then after watching " The Notebook"


----------



## buckytom (May 30, 2008)

about the only three that i can think of are: "the green mile", "brian's song", and "snoopy's getting married, charlie brown".


----------



## babetoo (May 30, 2008)

"the way we were" and terms of endearment.

these are the top two, that do stand the test of time. no matter how many times i see them, they make me cry.

babe


----------



## expatgirl (May 30, 2008)

I knew that Terms of Endearment was a tearjerker......only I thought that it was the Shirley Maclaine mother's part that died of breast cancer  so when one of my best friends invited to go I readily accepted...did not know that it was Deborah Winger's younger mother's role with the 3 young children who died.....I was the eldest of 4 and at aged 9 my mother died of breast cancer......I had to leave during the part where she's telling her kids goodbye.....the army hospital that my mother was in would not allow kids in---never did get to say goodbye to her ......it just brought back such painful memories........so that movie is the biggest tearjerker for me


----------



## QSis (May 30, 2008)

Old Yeller
The Yearling
Brian's Song (I'd forgotten about that one, BT)
Bridges of Madison County
Message in a Bottle
Schindler's List

Oh, I got a million of them!

Lee


----------



## redkitty (May 30, 2008)

Brokeback Mountain
Million Dollar Baby
The Green Mile
The Notebook
Juno
Saving Private Ryan
Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 30, 2008)

QSis said:


> Old Yeller
> The Yearling
> Brian's Song (I'd forgotten about that one, BT)
> Bridges of Madison County
> ...


 
I remember Old Yeller , the Yearling, Bridges of Madison County.


----------



## sattie (May 30, 2008)

It would be easier for me to list the movies that did not make me cry.  

I can find something to cry about in just about every movie.


----------



## buckytom (May 30, 2008)

redkitty said:


> Brokeback Mountain


 

oh, i forgot that one. i cried because it was then that i realized i could never be a cowboy.


----------



## Saphellae (May 30, 2008)

I saw a movie when I went back to my hometown at my friends place.  I cried from START to FINISH!!  

PS. I LOVE YOU

(my own PS... I don't usually cry at movies)

And it wasn't just crying.. we were both bawling.  Her kids didn't understand why we were crying and kept asking us if we were ok.. lol


----------



## pdswife (May 30, 2008)

If it's sad.. I cry!  
Sound of music...
Summersby ( Richard Gere!!) I went with a friend one night, the next night I went with my mom, the next day with another friend and I bawled each time.  I've rented it many times and I start crying before it even gets sad.  

Cold Mountain
Brokeback Mountain
Sound of Music
Bridges of Madison County

I could go on and on!


----------



## Saphellae (May 30, 2008)

Maybe you should just buy it PDS


----------



## redkitty (May 30, 2008)

buckytom said:


> oh, i forgot that one. i cried because it was then that i realized i could never be a cowboy.



.................


----------



## GB (May 30, 2008)

Spinal Tap. I had tears rolling down my face as I gasped for air.


----------



## pacanis (May 30, 2008)

buckytom said:


> oh, i forgot that one. i cried because it was then that i realized i could never be a cowboy.


 

Why do you think most sheep herders work solo, BT? 

Never saw Terms of Endearment, but if I do now I'll be ready 

I'll swell from time to time, animal type movies like mentioned or serious dramas that I pay too much attention to , but one that might be a bit obscure and just came back to me is Day of the Dolphin. Probably considered a B movie, but it had George C Scott in it and I liked it. The end was a killer.


----------



## Yakuta (May 30, 2008)

My listing of tear jerkers:

Passion of Christ - This one I could not easily shrugg off my memory
Life is Beautiful
Million Dollar Baby
The English Patient
Dolores Claiborne - Sad and Emotional in a Disturbing way. Not your easy breezy weekend fare
One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest
Roman Holiday
Blood Diamond
Boys Don't Cry
Schindlers List
Sixth Sense
Titanic
Forest Gump
Crash


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 30, 2008)

There have been a few but the one that stands out in my mind is Life As A House. If you haven't seen it and you need a good cry - this is the one. Kevin Kline is outstanding.


----------



## Angie (May 30, 2008)

Homeward Bound!


----------



## pdswife (May 30, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Maybe you should just buy it PDS


 

I should but, I don't know if I really want to cry 24/7


----------



## pdswife (May 30, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> There have been a few but the one that stands out in my mind is Life As A House. If you haven't seen it and you need a good cry - this is the one. Kevin Kline is outstanding.


 

Is that the one with the guy who played Luke Skywalker ( in the newer STARWARS)??


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 30, 2008)

Yes, I think it is. (Now I have to admit shamefully that I haven't seen the StarWars movies. I own them all so I have no good excuse.)


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 30, 2008)

Hayden Christensen plays the son, pds. Kristen Scott Thomas plays his mother. Have you seen it? It's an amazing film.


----------



## texasgirl (May 30, 2008)

I'm with Sattie!! LOL I can say that the Green Mile got me really badly!!


----------



## pdswife (May 30, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Hayden Christensen plays the son, pds. Kristen Scott Thomas plays his mother. Have you seen it? It's an amazing film.


 

I think I did... but I'm not sure.  It sure sounds like something I've seen.


----------



## texasgirl (May 30, 2008)

FM, Life as a House is horrible!!!!!!! Jeez, I forgot about that one!! Here is the trailer.
If anyone wants to see a good movie, rent it or buy it. Hayden played Aniken on the new Star Wars.


----------



## Loprraine (May 30, 2008)

I'm a real sap when it comes to movies. I cried my heart out at Lassie, Ol Yellar, Nine to Five, Batman, Driving Miss Daisy, Fried Green Tomatoes, Shrek....that's why the others don't want me to watch movies with them. I'm actually banned from watching most movies in the house.


----------



## bandonjan (May 30, 2008)

Imitation of Life -- its an older one. cried and cried
Joy Luck Club
Bambi
Ol Yellar
Many others I can't remember......


----------



## *amy* (May 30, 2008)

bandonjan said:


> Imitation of Life -- its an older one. cried and cried.  Many others I can't remember......


 
That was one of the first that came to mind.

Gone with the Wind
Dances with wolves
Philadelphia
Leaving Las Vegas
City of angels
Wuthering Heights
Somewhere in time
Sleepless in seattle
An affair to remember
Sayonara (another oldie)

All the chick flicks make me cry.  I'm sure I'm forgetting many others.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 30, 2008)

Yakuta said:


> My listing of tear jerkers:
> 
> Passion of Christ - This one I could not easily shrugg off my memory
> Life is Beautiful
> ...


 
 Roman Holiday, Forrest Gump, made me cry too.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 30, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> I'm a real sap when it comes to movies. I cried my heart out at Lassie, Ol Yellar, Nine to Five, Batman, Driving Miss Daisy, Fried Green Tomatoes, Shrek....that's why the others don't want me to watch movies with them. I'm actually banned from watching most movies in the house.


 I remember Driving Miss Daisy .  Who can remember every single movie over the years ?


----------



## Katie H (May 30, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> Ive never seen my wife cry more, then after watching " The Notebook"




I read the book and cried.  I would imagine the same thing would happen if I watched the  movie.

However, having said that, I'm a great big softie and a huge crier when watching movies.  For example, Buck and I watched _Sabrina_ the other night and cried during parts of it.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 30, 2008)

*amy* said:


> That was one of the first that came to mind.
> 
> Gone with the Wind
> Dances with wolves
> ...


Oooooh, City of Angels! I adore that movie. I've got a thing for guys in long, black coats because of that movie. It still makes me cry. Tragic love stories are the best. There's an old one that has sort of a cult following called "Harold and Maude". It's very quirky but I'm crying and laughing throughout the whole thing. Have you seen it?


----------



## *amy* (May 30, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Oooooh, City of Angels! I adore that movie. *I've got a thing for guys in long, black coats* because of that movie. It still makes me cry. Tragic love stories are the best. There's an old one that has sort of a cult following called "*Harold and Maude*". It's very quirky but I'm crying and laughing throughout the whole thing. Have you seen it?


 
Are you sure you don't have a crush on The Donald?  j/k

 Harold & Maude was hysterical. Well some parts. When she throws the ring in the ocean and says "Now I'll always know where it is." And.. he keeps trying to hang himself to get attention. City of angels really got to me. I especially liked the scene where she describes what a pear tastes like.  I'm not a huge fan of NC, but he did a great job in that movie as well as Leaving LV.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 30, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Are you sure you don't have a crush on The Donald?  j/k


Hey, what's wrong with The Donald?????? And I feel the same about Mr. Cage. I don't know what is is about him in that movie but wow! (Wait - now I remember! It was the scene with him in the shower!)


----------



## *amy* (May 30, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Hey, what's wrong with The Donald?????? And I feel the same about Mr. Cage. I don't know what is is about him in that movie but wow! (Wait - now I remember! It was the scene with him in the shower!)


----------



## *amy* (May 30, 2008)

And... Philadelphia was almost too difficult to watch.  But Hanks & Denzel gave amazing performances.  The song still makes the hairs? on the back of my neck stand up.

YouTube - Bruce Springsteen-Streets Of Philadelphia

(Loved him in concert.  The Boss still rocks!)


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 30, 2008)

Schindlers List.....Shenandoah.....are two!


----------



## middie (May 30, 2008)

buckytom said:


> about the only three that i can think of are: "the green mile", "brian's song", and "snoopy's getting married, charlie brown".


 
When did Snoopy get married ????!!?!!

For me how much time do you have ? There were tons of 'em.

Beauty and The Beast
The Fox and The Hound 
The Lion King
Tarzan
Short Circuit
Steel Magnolias
E.T.

Just to name a few


----------



## GotGarlic (May 31, 2008)

We just finished watching "P.S. I Love You," and I cried most of the way through it. A few others are Fried Green Tomatoes, Steel Magnolias, Titanic and The Notebook.


----------



## SierraCook (May 31, 2008)

The Lassie Movies
Dances with Wolves
Seabiscuit
The Bear
Braveheart
Saving Private Ryan
The Man from Snowy River
Far and Away
Schindler's List
Pearl Harbor
Homeward Bound
Ghost
The Green Mile
Phar Lap


----------



## Corey123 (May 31, 2008)

The Color Purple.


----------



## vyapti (May 31, 2008)

"September 21, 1945... that was the night I died"

That's how "Grave of the Fireflies" starts and it goes down from there.  It's a 90 minute cartoon that'll make would make any Ultimate Fighter in Texas blubber like a lost puppy.  I tear up just thinking about it!


----------

